# bsd libc on Linux



## anand (Jul 27, 2018)

Is there a port of bsd native standard c library on Linux? or is it possible to port it...compile and install?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 27, 2018)

Why are you asking a Linux question on a FreeBSD forum?


----------



## anand (Jul 28, 2018)

i did not realise it is for Linux or bsd.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2018)

FreeBSD has its own libc implementation that's part of the OS. Linux typically uses glibc. 

In any case, we can't help you. Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules

Thread closed.


----------

